# Name 3 products you want to try but don't have



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

For the coming year name 3 products you want to try but don't have 

For me it's 

ODK Sublime
M&K Pure
Carpro Essence

Alan


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Any of Swisswax wax range

Koch Chemie - Compound polishes


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I really want to try the kamikaze range, swissvax best of show and I'd like to try out a rupes :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The RaceGlaze two part nano sealant http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/Nano technology products/

HD POXY montan wax paint sealant
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301765806274

Uro microfibre pads http://www.in2detailing.co.uk/produ...f-and-shine/buff-and-shine-uro-fiber-pad.html (and a cutting compound to go with them) - also want to give them a go with the Glare polishes I already have.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> The RaceGlaze two part nano sealant http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/Nano technology products/
> 
> HD POXY montan wax paint sealant
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301765806274
> ...


You can't go wrong with Sonax EX04-06 with the Uro MF pads:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

M&K Seal
M&K Bavaria
M&K Mason Wax


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Fireball fusion.
Angelwax enigma. 
Fuso, layered with KOG.... can I count that as 1???


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Fusso king of gloss


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

CarPro Essense, Soft 99 Fusso Coat and AW H2GO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Some more Kleen Freaks stuff 

Anything by Waxtub 

TAC System ceramic coatings (any of them tbh)


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Lamborghini 
Ferrari 
Crystal Meth


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The problem with Meth is it’s a bit more-ish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

M&K Compact Quick connect Foam Cannon
KXK Dynamix RID Stix
CarPro Clear Cut. :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Scholl concepts s20
ODK attire 
Adams invisible undercarriage spray :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

AW Enigma
Kranzle PW
Scangrip lights


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Chemical guys cyclone
Tuff shine tyre brush 
EZ wheel brush

All on my to buy list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Peter77 said:


> Chemical guys cyclone
> Tuff shine tyre brush
> EZ wheel brush
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with the EZ Wheel Brush, one of the most important part of my wheel routine.:thumb:

Mine would be:

ODK Cabin
Gyeon Tyre
Kochchemie Greenstar


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

LeeH said:


> The problem with Meth is it's a bit more-ish.


Unlike buying car waxes


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Kamikaze line, AMMO Hydrate, Koch chemie compounds or Last compound


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

New Rupes Mille 
Meguairs D166
And a new compound from the states


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Any gyeon products
rupes ibrid Nano 
Fusso


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

bluechimp said:


> You can't go wrong with the EZ Wheel Brush, one of the most important part of my wheel routine.:thumb:
> 
> Mine would be:
> 
> ...


 Can highly recommend ODK Cabin :thumb:


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chemical guys Petes 53
Rotary polisher
Infinity wax citrus pre wash


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Kamikaze windows coating

FireBall active snowfoam

CarPro Gliss


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Fireball fusion wax

Waxaddict quartz

Kockchemie green star


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

BH Autofoam
Swisswax - Crystal Rock
Menzerna polishes


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Some good shouts here.
2018 is looking promising :thumb:


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Carpro skyblu
Polish angel rappidwax
Polish angel master sealant 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Oddly enough I don't have any fusso!
I'd also love some bouncers bead juice and some wheel sealant (but my wheels need refurbing)


----------



## Iwill89 (Dec 4, 2017)

so far have only two items on my list: EZ Wheel Brush and something of Swisswax, but guess the list will be growing


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Adding another 2 for this year (maybee i shouldn't have said name 3) 

Bouncers all white snow foam
Adams buttery wax


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Carpro Perl
Britemax Grimeout
Kwazar foamer


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm going to join in here

Bouncer’s Blue Lagoon
Zymol Royale
Kamikaze Infinity Wax

Donations taken for any of the above :lol:

Imran
:driver:


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

1 Litre from- The Holy grails contents,
1 Litre from-The fountain of youth,
1 Litre from- Anything with my eldest son.

Failing that,
Fireball fusion wax,
Wheel woolies,
BMDs Miura Wax

Will just have to do.

BB


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Carpro perl
Carpro essence
Bruhl blower


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bruhl md2800
Numatic Georges
Any Rupes polisher

I better start saving


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Paint Cleanser 
BH cleanser polish 
KC greenstar


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

ODK Cabin
BH Surfex
OW Icon


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Gtechniq C5
BH Auto-wheel
303 Aerospace Protectant


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Carpro Gliss

Kamikaze windows coating

Bouncers new snowfoam


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rachel Riley but that's never gonna happen, so........

M+K Pure

Zymol Glasur (tried to pick it up last year and ended up with Fireball Fusion)

Bilberry Wheel cleaner (keep looking at it but haven't committed until my AS Smartwheels runs out)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

CarPro Gliss (as ronwash :thumb
Kamikaze Overcoat
Kamikaze Beast 3" backing plate for Rupes Duetto

Alan W


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

1. Coating. 
2. HDD glass sealant. 
3. Warm air blaster. 


Gonz.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> 1. Coating.
> 2. HDD glass sealant.
> 3. Warm air blaster.
> 
> Gonz.


You should try one of those Ebay dog dryers Gonz, loads of power blowing hot or cold air. I paid £45 for mine.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Alan W said:


> CarPro Gliss (as ronwash :thumb
> Kamikaze Overcoat
> Kamikaze Beast 3" backing plate for Rupes Duetto
> 
> Alan W


Overcoat is fantastic,the hydrophobic characteristics are brilliant,go for it,the only downside is the application,its not the easiest to apply.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> You should try one of those Ebay dog dryers Gonz, loads of power blowing hot or cold air. I paid £45 for mine.


I might just do that, got my eye on one from the bay.

Gonz.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ronwash said:


> Overcoat is fantastic,the hydrophobic characteristics is brilliant,go for it,the only downside is the application,its not the easiest to apply.


I believe there is an updated version of Overcoat waiting to be released that is easier to apply. 

Alan W

EDIT: Post from BudgetPlan1 on Autopia:

_At the Esoteric open house last month (July 2017) I talked to Kai (Kamikaze guy) a bit and he let me try the upcoming Overcoat on the test hood they had there. It was incredibly easy to apply, with no streaking or smudging, and left an incredibly slick surface, more so than the current Overcoat. Seemed to have a slicker, bit glossier finish to it as well.

The current Overcoat *can* streak if over applied (at least in my experience) and I think the main focus of the new one is easier application, slicker feel and better looks, likely with added protection/longevity although I can`t say for sure those last 2 aspects are the focus of it. It was mindlessly easy to use and the surface felt (and looked) great after application. He was clear that development is continuing on it so it`s not like it`ll be out next week but I`m hoping for end of summer, early fall._


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

The last cut - compound 
Polish angel Cosmic V2 
Sonax perfect finish


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

JR1982 said:


> Scholl concepts s20
> ODK attire
> Adams invisible undercarriage spray :thumb:


You'll love s20, great product

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

The last cut - by TLD

Bare bones - by CHEMICAL GUYS

Auto wash - by BILT HAMBER

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

The Last Cut (Compound)
Rupes Millie
Carpro Gliss

Managed to purchase some of the Last Cut from here: https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/the-last-detail


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

1. Kamikaze stance rim coat
2. Rupes Nano ibird
3. Mitchell and King Fortitude.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Car pro essence, kamikaze infinity wax and WA Vortex.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

1. Chemical Guys Pete's 53
2 Af Revive
3. Scholl S3 Gold XXL


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

M&K Emperor V2
Zymol Royale
Swissvax Mystery


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Bouncers Billet
A Rupes rotary
Fecks Mitt and towels


----------

